# Guineas?



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

so i am seriously thinking of getting guineas, well the problem, they would have to be in a pen with my three hens as my dog is not trustworthy at all with livestock/birds. but that is another topic.maybe someday my dog would actually act like a lgd and not want to chase/kill and then i could possibly free range for at least half the day, but i dont know if the would go back in the pen like chickens do? would they still eat ticks in the pen? are they super loud all the time? i live by a bunch of trees and i always get ticks, my hubby doesnt and my dog is on flea/tick prevention but my goats get them once in awhile.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

It's been my experience that if raised with the chickens, they will go in the pen at night with the chickens. However, I have had some that refused and roosted in the trees at night. They are very loud, especially when they are startled. Free ranging would be best for help with ticks, but they will probably still eat any that come into their pen.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What do you mean by in a pen? If they aren't out where the ticks are, it probably wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with JML Farms. Mine free range but tend to follow who they are raised with especially if that meant dinner time. But they are knuckle heads...not very bright from what I have seen lol...so would not free range until several weeks of living in a pen.
As karen mentioned if rhe ticks are not in the pen. Wont do much good for the goats. But will keep their pen tick free. And ues..they are loud and obnoxious!! But still worth having imo


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

Oh, I've had this debate in my head sooo many times. I suspect my family and neighbors are pleased I've never gotten any. I've heard many issues with roosters and guineas and just don't want to mess with that. 

For ticks, I think our ducks helped A LOT. Also sulphur supplements...in case you are considering alternatives. You can put sulphur on goats too.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

For what it's worth, the hens we have right now will chase any guinea that gets into their pen (ours are free range). But I've heard other people say that their guineas are mean to their hens, so...guess it just depends on flock dynamics. 🙄 unless your pen has a top, then guineas will probably fly out of it. They are terrific fliers, and clipping their wings to keep them in would be hard, as they are not tame like chickens. Ours range probably a mile or maybe more everyday, but come home at night to roost in the trees by the chicken house, where they were raised.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I have had the 2 together with no issues at other places I have lived & worked. The guineas are not fond of coop living but if you set a pattern for them when they are very young, they will stick to that.
At this house I raised 2 groups and both groups left en masse when they all reached flight age...I have never seen them since.
I love to watch them, they are just so weird! 
I'll probably try them again someday.


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers (Feb 10, 2020)

If you raise keets with chicks they will think they are chickens and follow the chickens around and go in the coop.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Mmm what a conundrum


----------

